# Fido: Buying the iPhone 4 without the Data Plan



## icedd (Aug 5, 2010)

So my 2 year contract has recently ended and I'm looking to buy the iPhone 4 without the expensive data plan. I heard this is possible if you ask the Fido employee to block out the data coverage, but Fido seems reluctant to do so with the high commissions they get from having customers sign a data plan.

Currently, I can upgrade to the iPhone 4 16GB at $159 with a 3-year data plan. Has anyone got around to finding out how the pricing might be without the data plan?

Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

You can disable data right on the phone.


----------



## icedd (Aug 5, 2010)

So they will let me buy the phone at a subsidized price and a new 3 year non-data contract? I can disable the data on the iP4? Thought you couldn't. Hm.....


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I know from experience that the iphone 3GS was $200 extra without data!
They might require you to take the data plan then cancel when you get home and be charged the $200 later!
John


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

My 3G was an extra $50 without the data plan. I've heard that they stopped allowing iPhones to go on the network without data though.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm not sure they're letting you do this anymore. From what I hear you'd have to buy it with data and then cancel the plan and block data on the phone. But I can't say I have a link to back that up.

Either way I don't think you'd be able to get the full subsidized pricing for it.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I went into Rogers and asked whether this option was available and they said no. I know in the run up to the iPhone 4 launch I saw on the Rogers site that you could pay an extra $100 to just get 1 service. In my case I wanted data and no voice. But according to the Rogers reps I spoke with they don't do that anymore. My guess is that once the iP4 hysteria dies down they will probably offer it when the phone isn't such a hot item.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm on a 100mb flexible plan with fido for $10.00 to $25.00 for 1GB, the $200 i would've payed for the data early cancellation fee will go towards the $10.00 plan. Go to the store and get the 500mb data plan come home and call fido and tell them that 500mb is way to much data and they tell you about these hidden plans. This month i was only billed for the voice plan because i only used 6mb of data so its less then 100mb so not data charge


----------



## icedd (Aug 5, 2010)

Update: I just asked one of my friends, who works for Apple and he said I could get the iPhone without the data plan, but would have to pay $200 extra. Doesn't matter which carrier.


----------

